# New Manufactured Jig Question



## trippcasey (Feb 17, 2013)

I bought a "new" tenon jig from a guy on CL. Its a woodriver #144755. Anyway, the box was open when I got it, but no biggie. You could tell it had never been used. When I went to unpack it, the faces of the jig that you clamp your stock to had wax paper over them with a nice layer of nasty blue grease. It has also oozed all over other parts of the jig from being in the guys hot garage for a while. Is it common for these tools to come from the supplier covered in grease like that? This is the first commercial jig I have ever purchased, and cleaning this jig has proven to be one heck of a mess. I will not use it until I am sure that all grease and residue are completely off of it. Even with commercial grade degreaser, there is still a light residue that stains my stock when I clamp it in. Ive used several different cleaners to remove the grease/degreaser residue, from natural to chemical, and am about to just toss the darn thing. Any ideas? I know that they cant come from the factory like this, do they? I sure hope not.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

YES, they come from the factory like that. The grease is to protect against rust during oceanic voyages and wharehouse storage.

I can't help with grease removal….
Good luck!


----------



## trippcasey (Feb 17, 2013)

This is the first thing metal Ive seen covered like that. I wonder if the guy cleaned it up to use it, then regreased it and put it up in his garage. This isnt the type of stuff you would put on the face of anything you wanted to not have grease on later. This stuff is that thick, heavy duty blue pyroplex grease…that you have to wear off of your hands because even gas wont wash it off. I sure hope they dont ship all jigs like that. If so, Ill never get another one…lol.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Isopropyl alcahol works well. You can get 91 percent at the pharmacy. I work in aircraft maintenance and we use it all the time. It's also great for removing pine tar drips.


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

You have never seen a case of old Lee Enfield rifles. 20 lbs of grease on each one.

Orange hand cleaner, isoporpyl, acetone, will work.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yup, Cosmolene on the old Springfields and later the Enfields kept my hands soft for months…. also ruined my clothes, but that was the wife's problem.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I'd rather have a protectant removal issue than some tooling with a heavy rust problem.
Warm it up somehow, solvent of your choice, maybe a soft faced scraper.
I'm still fiinding some cosmoline in some spots after 4 years, but I'm not dealing with any rust.
Bill


----------



## trippcasey (Feb 17, 2013)

I dont want rust either, I was just amazed at the amount and kind of grease on this thing. I should have taken a picture before I started cleaning it. I think somebody was mad, or sleeping on the job that day. There was more grease on it than the underside of the mixer trucks were I work. I wouldnt have posted if it didnt seem like an unusual amount. It was near 1/4" thick in places. Thats a lot of protectant. I scraped off enough for a pile the size of both of my fists before I started with the degreaser…and the jig aint that big. This jig aint gonna rust for a century, and has a dual purpose automatic wood sealer application built right in.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Lacure thinner…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

If it's that bad, take it to the car wash or hit it with a hot power washer and some detergent. Then wax it so it doesn't rust.


----------



## trippcasey (Feb 17, 2013)

Got in touch with the guy I bought it from. He got it, cleaned it up, then it wouldnt fit in the miter slot of his small table saw so he regreased it and covered the grease with wax paper. He said he used axel grease that he uses for his wheel bearings on his boat trailer. It sat in his garage for almost two years before he decided to have a garage sale and put it on craigslist.

Good ole axel grease. I knew there was something funny about it. I did end up pressure washing it with a steam genie and applying the same wax I use for my table saw top. Time to break it in tomorrow since we arent due for our c-section until Wed. My wife was laughing at me after I started cleaning it, saying I never got that greasy after working on our old mud truck. I really wish I would have taken some pics. It would have helped me not sound like a whiner at least.


----------



## frosty50 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have used gasoline to remove cosmoline from rifles and pistols. keep away from sparks or flames. Rinse well with water and dry well.


----------

